# PLECOS - Leopard Frog L134, L14, L368, L47 & more! Kennedy Commons Sundays



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Getting a large order next week, get yours reserved now.

Checkout the FULL list here including all pricing 
- http://canadapleco.com/shop/?page_id=25

*Leopard Frogs: L134 $40 ea*
Group of 12 for $400
Group of 6 for $225

L14 Sunshine $35 ea OR 3 x for $90
L368 Scobiancistrus Sp. $38 ea, or Group of 6 for $180 (NICE and hard to find)
L47 $35 ea or group of 3 for $100

I will be at Kennedy Commons on SUNDAYS for pickups, please email me [email protected] or pm me for what you are interested in and I will let you know the times I will be at Kennedy Commons with fish.

PICS WILL BE POSTED WHEN THE FISH LAND.

Rich


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

How big are the L14 Sunshine? Thanks


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> How big are the L14 Sunshine? Thanks


2-3"

I also have a few 8" @ $120 ea


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> 2-3"
> 
> I also have a few 8" @ $120 ea


This a great price...does the 8" include tail or not?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> This a great price...does the 8" include tail or not?


Yes, size is TL


----------



## Pansophy (Feb 22, 2010)

CanadaPleco, your webpage are difficult to read. I have to highlight the text to properly read.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Pansophy said:


> CanadaPleco, your webpage are difficult to read. I have to highlight the text to properly read.


I dont understand at all... its dark text on white....


----------



## Pansophy (Feb 22, 2010)

The url in your signature, the stocklist...
http://www.canadapleco.com/stocklist.php


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Pansophy said:


> The url in your signature, the stocklist...
> http://www.canadapleco.com/stocklist.php


wow... that link is impossiable to read!!!... try the link on post #1


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Marowana said:


> wow... that link is impossiable to read!!!... try the link on post #1


Try the link in the first post I made, not the one that the guy above you posted. I have corrected my signature now as well.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> Try the link in the first post I made, not the one that the guy above you posted. I have corrected my signature now as well.


That link is ok


----------

